

When Dickens met Dostoevsky - jstclair
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1243205.ece

======
gruseom
Wow, this is a tour de force of detective work. If you're going to read it,
make sure you get past the point where the author says, "Having read my share
of crime fiction..." That's where things really get going.

It is also cleverly written. The author tracks down his target with
devastating precision, but by itself that story would be dry. But he turns up
so many curiosities along the way—such as the journal that asks its
subscribers to glue one article on top of another—that the piece is a
scrollwheel-turner after all.

Edit: but the "erotic" bits are gross.

